# php, mysql sur 10.2.2 ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2002)

Y aurrait pas un petit guide de comment installer php et mysql sur 10.2.2 ? J'avais lu que ceux de la version 10.1 n'etaient plus applicable...


----------



## maousse (13 Novembre 2002)

En anglais ,  en français .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2002)

Ah bein merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le mieux a faire pour php c'est de mettre a jours avec son module ou de garder celui interne a 10.2... Sachant qu'un jour il y aurra peut etre une mise a jours, donc conflit ?

De plus pour MySQL, il y a aussi PostgreSQL. C'est quoi la difference ? C'est quoi le mieux ?


----------



## @ybee (13 Novembre 2002)

Effectivement ça marche bien, me reste plus qu'à apprendre le php


----------



## @ybee (13 Novembre 2002)

Tiens, comment dois-je faire pour créer une base SQL ?

J'aimerais pouvoir faire tourner un forum phpbb en local afin d'en modifier légèrement le code pour le personnaliser, donc à l'installation je dois lui spécifier où se trouve la base dans laquelle il doit créer les tables ... Merci de vos renseignements !


----------



## maousse (13 Novembre 2002)

Je suis novice aussi dans ce domaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais si j'ai bien compris, mysql peut se gérer soit avec la ligne de commande dans le terminal, soit en utilisant une interface du genre phpmyadmin, qui permet de faire tout ça en mode graphique, via une interface programmée en php pour pas qu'on s'embête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpmyadmin/

Sinon, mysql et postgresql sont deux types de bases de données sql, je ne connais pas assez tout ça pour te dire la différence, je laisse les vrais amateurs du genre parler, ça m'intéresse aussi


----------



## @ybee (13 Novembre 2002)

Voici le message que j'obtiens :



Welcome to phpMyAdmin 2.3.2

Error

MySQL said:

Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)


----------



## benR (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par @ybee:</font><hr />* Voici le message que j'obtiens :
*<hr /></blockquote>

tu as modifie le fichier config.inc.php ?

lis la dic fournie avec PHP, tou y est expliquée (assez) clairement


----------



## @ybee (13 Novembre 2002)

Voui je l'ai modifié, mais pas bcp, jpense pas avoir tout bien saisi alors


----------



## @ybee (14 Novembre 2002)

Dans ma précipitation, je ne me souviens pas avoir installé quelque chose pour mySQL ... Quelqu'un sait-il m'aider please ?


----------



## benR (14 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par @ybee:</font><hr />*





Dans ma précipitation, je ne me souviens pas avoir installé quelque chose pour mySQL ... Quelqu'un sait-il m'aider please ?  *<hr /></blockquote>

va lire les deux liens proposés en début de thread...
tu y trouveras toutes les réponses pour l'install de Mysql...

A priori, avec MySQL, ca devrait mieux marcher, je pense


----------



## @ybee (14 Novembre 2002)

Ca marche, effectivement ... Je vais tenter l'install d'un phpbb...


----------



## chepiok (14 Novembre 2002)

on trouve tout ce qui faut sur  entropy.ch


----------



## @ybee (14 Novembre 2002)

C'est bon, mon forum phpbb tourne nickel sur ma machine ...

Merci !


----------



## benR (14 Novembre 2002)

en parlant de ça, est ce que je suis le suel chez qui, depuis osX 10.2, l'appel des softs mysql doit se faire en ajoutant "./" devant le nom du soft ?

je m'explique : avant (osX 10.1), je tappais mysql --user=root pour me connecter.

Maintenant, je dois tapper ./mysql
(et en plus je dois obligatoirement me trouver dans le répertoire bin du répertoire mysql)...

ca fait pareil chez vous ?

(bon, c'est pas super handicapant, mais je me demandais, quoi...)


----------



## tehem (14 Novembre 2002)

tape echo $PATH dans le terminal:
dans la ligne qui s'affiche, a mon avis  tu ne 
trouvera pas le repertoire ou est installe mysql.

il faut donc le rajouter (mais ca depend du shell que tu utilise: la syntaxe change un peu)


----------



## benR (14 Novembre 2002)

merci !


----------



## Môa (15 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tehem:</font><hr />*
il faut donc le rajouter (mais ca depend du shell que tu utilise: la syntaxe change un peu)    *<hr /></blockquote>

Salut, est-ce que tu peux m'expliquer la syntaxe tcsh pour rajouter un répertoire à la variable PATH ?

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2002)

bon j'aimerai aussi installer un petit truc en php qui se sert de mysql, en l'occurence SPIP. Mais je viens de finir l'install de mysql... Et maintenant ?

Quand je lance l'installation de SPIP, evidemement j'ai une erreur mysql... Je ne connais pas encore trop a mysql, alors si on pouvait m'aider pour me permettre de me pencher sur le php ?

De plus lorsque je fait par exemple http://localhost/~ilaurent3/ et qu'il y a un fichier index.php, ca ne s'ouvre pas j'ai plustot la liste de tous les fichiers... Que faut-il faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2002)

Pour le dossier de mysql tu peux faire ca : 

 "echo 'setenv PATH /usr/local/bin:$PATH' &gt;&gt; ~/.tcshrc" 

Vu sur le site entropy...


----------



## KreAtiK (15 Novembre 2002)

pour ce qui est du problème d'index cela se configure dans le httpd.conf
qui se ctrouve dans /etc/httpd/ normalement. va voir du coté de la ligne 440 tu devrai avoir qqc comme ca :
&lt;IfModule mod_dir.c&gt;
    DirectoryIndex index.php
    DirectoryIndex index.html
    DirectoryIndex index.php3
    DirectoryIndex index.phtml
&lt;/IfModule&gt;
bien sur sans le php





ensuite tu rajoutes donc les lignes qu'il te faut en sachant qu'elles sont classées par ordre de préférence.
++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2002)

Ah merci pour ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais lorsque j'indique un fichier php3, et bien il n'execute pas, il l'affiche juste... Surement un truc a modifier dans le httpd.conf ?


----------



## tehem (15 Novembre 2002)

allez zou!
pouir activer le module php d'Apache, va  la .

il indique les modifs a faire pour php4 mais si mes souvenir sont bon tu peux faire la meme chose pour php3.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2002)

Si j'ai bien compris, je mets :

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php3

Dans mon fichier httpd.conf ?


----------



## benR (15 Novembre 2002)

oui





si tu veux, mac4ever a un très bon tutorial qui explique tout ça...
(mais qui ne fait que reprendre ce qu'on peut trouver à droite à gauche)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2002)

Merci a tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca marche bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vasi installer phpmyadmin maintenant, et le tour serra jouer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci


----------

